# End of Summer Sale at PP.com



## Rodja (Sep 14, 2011)

Dear Members,

We are proud to announce our End of Summer Sale starting now at PrimordialPerformance.com!


And remember we guarantee the BEST PRICE and 100% SATISFACTION when ordering with Primordial Performance. Find a cheaper price of a similar product anywhere and we will beat it! (or refund you the difference) 



The Summer is coming to an end and now is the perfect time to keep your health & fitness motivation moving full swing! Just because Summer is over, does not mean you can slouch on your fitness, so this is why we are offering you a chance to stock up on your favorite products and save some major cash!


Right now -

You can stock up and save BIG on all of your favorite Primordial Performance products!

*Here are some of the amazing deals being offered on this sale -

50% off of the following -

-Sustain Alpha (topical or LV) - $24.97

-AndroLean - $39.97

-Dermacrine - $24.97

40% off of the following -

-Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 -$17.97

-Dermatherm Target - $23.97

30% off of the following -

-Toco-8 - $20.96

-Phyto-Testosterone - $34.96

-Liver Juice - $13.96

20% off of the following -

-EndoAmp Max - $42.36

10% off EVERTHING ELSE!


Be sure to get your order in now - This sale will not last long and certain items will not be replenished (Dermacrine & AndroLean) - So act now and save big!


Don't waste a minute on this. Head over to Primordial Performance | Nutritional Supplements and Fitness Supplements For Improved Body Contour and Sexual Prowess to Get your order in now before your favorite products are sold out.*


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 15, 2011)

First thing to sell out: Dermacrine.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel Toco will sell out at some point. Many guys run it year round, sale time is the best time to stock up.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 16, 2011)

We also lowered the price of the TRS even further than first advertised.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 17, 2011)

dang!


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow that's sick man PP is on the prowl!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 18, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Wow that's sick man PP is on the prowl!!



We try to keep fans happy


----------



## Rodja (Sep 19, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> We try to keep fans happy



As any good supplement company should.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 19, 2011)

Rodja said:


> As any good supplement company should.



Yep, due to the big response, I think this sale is going to continue through the month (or close to it). Thats not to say the inventory will keep up.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 21, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, due to the big response, I think this sale is going to continue through the month (or close to it). Thats not to say the inventory will keep up.



I hope it keeps going until the last shipment of AMv2 arrives.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 21, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I hope it keeps going until the last shipment of AMv2 arrives.



The BOGO sale on it afaik, will continue through that shipment. I was referring to the end of summer sale.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 22, 2011)

Continuing the BOGO on ANdroMass, hell ya!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 22, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Continuing the BOGO on ANdroMass, hell ya!



Yep, time to stack up on the 1-T version!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 23, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, time to stack up on the 1-T version!



I hope we see a 1T solo product in v4.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 24, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I hope we see a 1T solo product in v4.



I think we should continue a solo 1-DHEA product, it's very versatile imo


----------



## R1balla (Sep 25, 2011)

stocked up on a few products


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 25, 2011)

R1balla said:


> stocked up on a few products



Very nice! Thanks for the support!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 26, 2011)

Sale ends this week guys!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 26, 2011)

AM is back at the end of the week and is only a very small run of v2.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 26, 2011)

Rodja said:


> AM is back at the end of the week and is only a very small run of v2.



If anyone has any questions about potential stacks or uses for the product, be sure to hit up a rep!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 28, 2011)

AndroMass is back and it's BOGO! Limited quantities available so get in on it!
https://www.primordialperformance.com/store/andromass.html


----------



## Rodja (Sep 28, 2011)

Less than 200 bottles remaining after the wholesalers got there orders in.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Less than 200 bottles remaining after the wholesalers got there orders in.



Wow! Going fast.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Wow! Going fast.



The remaining stock won't last long.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 29, 2011)

Still time to get in on the other items on sale. Last few days!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 30, 2011)

Get in on this guys.  I don't know quite the ending, but it's practically fall already and it IS the end of "summer" sale lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Get in on this guys.  I don't know quite the ending, but it's practically fall already and it IS the end of "summer" sale lol



Yeah, from my understanding it was supposed to end already, so I would assume any day now!


----------

